# P.Audio coax experience?



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I've become a dual-concentric fanatic; maybe I'm deluded but I sense a coherence in the sound output. I have a pair of Manley ML-10 speakers; Tannoy SGM-10 drivers in custom boxes with Mastering Lab cross-overs. I recently got a pair of Fostex RP60 [RM765] 6.5 inch coax monitors [satellite surrounds?] and now Fostex T40RP headphones. The RP means Regulated Phase.

I began looking for a DIY option to fill the array for surround, specifically the middle channel [to begin]. There is the P.Audio BM-10CXA. I got 2 of these and in the process, a couple of 12 uF capacitors to bypass into the tweeter [I'm a newbie].

http://www.paudio.ru/ gives a good overview of the modular components available. What I got is some version of horn tweeter. It looks similar but not very exact with the tweeter horn of the Tannoy SGM-10, so far as composition.

I'll begin prototyping when I get around to it [I'm building a production studio out from the architecture]. Bare speakers, then open baffles, then maybe some bigger box; if they test out as useful.

If anyone has ideas let me know.


----------

